# Confused on a Jet dc-650 Dust collector



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm confused on this Jet dc-650 Dust collector. All the 650's that I see online have the motors mount opposite of this one that I'm considering to buy. I know it's an older DC because of the blue color. Does anyone have any thoughts on this DC keep in mind that the seller is asking $100 obo.









When I do a search for DC-650 I come up with this model.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

fboyles said:


> I'm confused on this Jet dc-650 Dust collector. All the 650's that I see online have the motors mount opposite of this one that I'm considering to buy. I know it's an older DC because of the blue color. Does anyone have any thoughts on this DC keep in mind that the seller is asking $100 obo.
> 
> When I do a search for DC-650 I come up with this model.


As you said, blue is a very old Jet color.

I would not worry about the orientation of the motor. Likely the design evolved, as in changes so they could manufacture cheaper.

Not easy to see all the details, but the blue DC has a bigger support / mount for the motor than the new one. More $.

In the blue DC, the inlet is below the shroud. In the new one above. I do not see this as a big difference. Most people have duct mounted high, but we normally have flex duct for the last leg to the DC.

The old one has a TEFC motor which is good. (Totally Enclosed Fan Cooled).

For $100 assuming it works, I think a decent purchase.

You will likely want to upgrade later to get more airflow and / or static pressure. If you add a Wynn filter on the top you can get better capture of the small particles and then can replace the bottom cloth bag with plastic.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Hmmm ... I think $100 is high for an old 650 cfm collector.

When I was looking to get one, I did a lot of online research -- I think the most thorough coverage of the subject is by Bill Peltz, and he basically said:

1) it's the dust that 5 micron bags let through that kills you
2) you need to shift more than 1000 cfm

With that said, I bought the ShopFox 1500 cfm collector (it was on sale through Amazon at the time) and fitted it with the Wynn replacement filter. (I went for the top of the line microfiber filter -- I only have one set of lungs.)

The HarborFreight 2HP collector is basically the same as the ShopFox I bought. It's often on sale as low as $139.

I also recommend adding a chip separator (or "Thien Baffle", see HERE for discussion and many different designs/plans). I didn't go the whole way on this, just using a plastic trash-can-lid-with-ports (that I think I got at Woodcraft) on a regular metal trash can. So far, I've emptied the trash can 4 times and there's less than 3" accumulation of bits in the bottom bag of the collector.


----------



## fboyles (Nov 7, 2012)

You guys are awesome!! Thank you very much for taking the time (and time again) to help us new guys out. It's nice learning from someone else's experience. I'm just going to keep looking for either another deal on CL, Amazon, and if I can't find anything in the next couple weeks I'll pick up a HF. 
I also would like to do something like what 



. I really like the idea of rebuilding the motor support to contain a cyclone inside and a manifold on the outside.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

fboyles said:


> You guys are awesome!! Thank you very much for taking the time (and time again) to help us new guys out. It's nice learning from someone else's experience. I'm just going to keep looking for either another deal on CL, Amazon, and if I can't find anything in the next couple weeks I'll pick up a HF.
> I also would like to do something like what this guy did. I really like the idea of rebuilding the motor support to contain a cyclone inside and a manifold on the outside.


Interesting video, I had not seen this before.

It seems the fellow had not heard of the Thien baffle at the time he did his video, this would give him the separation he is looking for.

If you build a box like this, I would add the Thien baffle before trying a cyclone. Must easier and very effective.


----------

